# Pinterest, not just for the ladies



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

If you haven't yet logged into Pinterest, you are missing a great resource for information and inspiration on wood/woodcarving/canes/shop info and much more. It's easy to get bogged down in it, but it's search engine is very useful. Just log in and enter Woodcarving or Cane into the search and be amazed at what it returns.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Just some examples (Slingshots too )


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

I've never quite figured out how Pinterest works other than inspiration for new ideas. It is pretty interesting and you can get some good inspiration from it. I just have never used it very much.


----------

